# Game Grumps (Steam Train) Play Divekick



## Gushousekai195 (May 5, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uj97vy8LLUM

Arin and Ross play the one-hit KO game "Divekick" on Steam Train.  Ross constantly fights as the Redacted anthropomorphic honey badger.  Furries are mentioned, but the word "yiff" is used so watch at your own descretion.

Probably not safe for work....


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2014)

Divekick is a stupid meme.


----------

